# DHCP Migration from Cisco



## csrinuwan (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello All, 

The DHCP is configured on Cisco Device and i am planing to reconfigure DHCP in Windows 2k8 Server box with same scope.

After the migration , will there be a conflict with leases that have been already provide by previous Cisco Device. 

Is there any chance of having the same IP released from windows DHCP , which have been release previously by Cisco DHCP.

Thanks ,


----------

